# This is probably an extremely stupid question



## redesigningwood (Feb 13, 2016)

Hello hello,

As stated I feel really dumb asking this, but up until now I've pretty much sourced all my wood from either pallets or Home Depot type places. I haven't the foggiest idea where to get specific types of wood (for instance, maple, or walnut, or stuff like that) - furthermore, I really don't want to play through the nose for it either.

So, where do you guys get your specialty wood from?

(edit, I live in Northern New Jersey)


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

Mat, you should put your location down so people from your area can help you out better.


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

Well a lot of "real" lumber yards carry the common woods. Hopefully someone in your area can give a list of places. Craigslist is another source. Sometimes an auction. If you are a turner then downed trees in the area.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

woodfinder.com


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

cabinet shops, they usually have scraps that if you take the time to make a friend will be easy enough to come by. Myself I have people like *Bearpaw* or *mahdee* that send scraps my way. Craigslist is a good suggestion but take in mind you need to know the going rate for that species of wood to know if you are getting a deal, or making someone else wealthy. LOL


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

Try Willard Brothers in Trenton. They had a Good selection last time I was there.

Also the WW show is coming to somerset Feb 17-19, you will find several local suppliers there.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Check with hardware stores - especially the old ones.

Also call the the saw mill companies, Wood-Mizer - people like that. They know where ever mill is and they want those folks to succeed.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

For online lumber, Steve Wall has great wood at fair prices. walllumber.com


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

http://www.woodboardsandbeams.com/

These guys are in fairfield. I have never been there personally (I live in South Jersey) but they seem to have decent prices, and a fair number of exotics.

Hope this helps


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

Aside from just googling "hard wood dealers" etc… I would suggest looking at craigslist. It's a good way to find local sawyers.

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/mat/5933009157.html

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/mat/5972984817.html

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/for/5920477032.html

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/mat/5906339980.html


----------



## Gadabout55 (Mar 3, 2013)

You should definitely not feel dumb for asking the question. For what it's worth, most of my wood comes from Home Depot and Lowes. It's the most practical solution for me. I like the idea of being able to walk into the store at my convenience and pick out the pieces that I want without having to deal with annoying salesmen. Occasionally, I'll buy small pieces of walnut or cherry from the online woodworking suppliers. For the most part, I plan my projects around the types of wood that are readily accessible to me. I also try not to buy more wood than I need for a project as I don't want to store the excess.

I once went through the frustration of trying to source wood for a project through one of the online lumber suppliers. The wood is sold by board-feet and is of indeterminate dimensions. No thanks.


----------



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

The lowes here sell only oak and poplar. A 1×12x6 oak sells for over 50.00 with tax.
Gerald


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

> For what it s worth, most of my wood comes from Home Depot and Lowes.
> 
> - Gadabout55


I'm not at all knocking you for doing this, you gotta do what you gotta do, but if you work out the math for HD Walnut, it comes out to more than $20 a board foot.. At that price point, you could be buying highly figured, top shelf walnut… I've just never been able to justify spending that kind of money for HD quality.


----------



## bob101 (Dec 14, 2008)

I purchase only rough lumber so that I can mill and dimension to my specification, so I purchase from lumber suppliers. I go threw a lot hardwoods and exotics so for me a retail store is not cost effective.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

no questions are stupid …. do you have sawmills ? GOOD LUCK :<))


----------



## Gadabout55 (Mar 3, 2013)

> For what it s worth, most of my wood comes from Home Depot and Lowes.
> 
> - Gadabout55
> 
> ...


Well, my reasoning goes something like this. Most of my projects tend to be on the smaller side and don't consume large amounts of lumber. For larger projects, I would most likely be using pine. If you buy wood that needs more processing than the S4S stuff you get from HD and Lowes, then you have to buy the tools to do that processing and commit shop space to those tools. None of that is practical for me.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

If this is a really stupid question, does that mean it's no longer my turn to hold that position? Come on guys, it's going on fifty years and I'm ready for a break.

That aside, I have difficulty finding wood sources too. Big box stores are out, since they run about ten or more a board foot for what a wholesaler would sell me for around four.

Most times I think I've found a source, it turns out not to be one, for one reason or another, and I end up going back to relying on a fellow about an hour and a half away. To be fair, it is worth the drive. For example, for a third the price of the big box stores, I can get poplar, mahogany, walnut and even more exotic woods.

Meanwhile, keep an ear out for deals. When I lived in the big city, a door store used to toss exotics that hobbyist would kill for. A lot of free turning material that could also be used for banding edges. Occasionally, I got some two to four inch African mahogany, walnut, koa and so on for free.

Consider a want ad in craigslist. Keep looking there too. I brought home some two foot long two foot diameter sycamore from a free add. It has turned out to be like gold to me. I know have mallets I was, before, to cheap to buy. My wife and friends have beautify lacewood spurtles and things.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Also look for auctions. I used to work with a guy that was an auctioneer on weekends and would tell me about lots of lumber that he sold for $25.00. There are auction locator sites on the web for your area.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

No its not an extremely stupid question, its not even a stupid one!!

This for me can be the most excruciating part of a project. For example, trying to find 5/4 rough lumber for a table top is next to impossible without a 1/2 a day trip.

1. Find a hardwood supplier. The two in my area are mostly disappointing to me because they do not usually cary rough lumber. Many of them cater to cabinet shops making trim, not furniture, so you will see mostly S3S lumber some of which is not very straight :-(.

2. Cruise CL.

3. (Best) Find a sawmill that sells rough lumber & be prepared to have a place to air dry on your property.

4. Be willing to make a day trip in order to get what you want.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

When I move to FL, I will have to find new sources. If I have the money and place to put it, may get a small mill.

It took me about 3 years to find my current sources.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

> When I move to FL, I will have to find new sources. If I have the money and place to put it, may get a small mill.
> 
> It took me about 3 years to find my current sources.
> 
> - dbray45


Where in FL? There's actually a decent number of sources now compared to none when I first moved here. And there's always Bell Forest online when they are doing their Free Shipping events.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Palm Bay area - Nov. 2018


----------



## yotaman78 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi Matt,

I had that same problem in my area when I first started. I since then googled lumber yards in my area & found a lumber yard about 40 minutes away. Also since then I looked at builders warehouses as well. Gotta just keep looking hard & you'll find them.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://jerseyshore.craigslist.org/mad/5982189939.html

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=rough%20sawn%20lumber&sort=rel

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/mat/5974547084.html

You can also place an ad in the wanted part of Craigslist

I like:


----------



## Slider20 (Dec 21, 2016)

If you go into the city much, on the way back check out Rozensweig in the Bronx, great place with very good prices and a huge variety of Hardwoods.

They probably deliver to Northern NJ, but I'd recommend going there for your first order.

I live in Queens and have gotten from then a few times.


----------



## GreenIsle (Jan 19, 2017)

Have you tried your local lumber yard. Mine supplies a good range of wood. Maybe try giving that a shot.


----------



## redesigningwood (Feb 13, 2016)

> http://www.woodboardsandbeams.com/
> 
> These guys are in fairfield. I have never been there personally (I live in South Jersey) but they seem to have decent prices, and a fair number of exotics.
> 
> ...


Just checked this place out on my lunch break - very confused, but a guy who worked there helped me out, I think?

Got a laminated piece of maple for 15$ that I will make into a over the sink cutting board ( to replace the pine one I made, whoops) not sure if a good deal or not but as I don't have to join it, I'd say it was a good score.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Would work for me. That maple would be about $50 or more from HD.


----------



## MalcolmLaurel (Dec 15, 2013)

There's Condon Lumber in White Plains, NY. A bit farther away from NJ is Connecticut River Lumber, specializing in mainly reclaimed lumber.


----------



## robdem (Apr 7, 2011)

Rosenzweig in the Bronx and Roberts plywood in Deer Park Long Island have been to both have great selection.


----------

